# off topic



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

how is every one feeling after all this work


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sore from shoveling the walks and around cars/garage doors, but other than that I got my winter fix. That stuff was heavy. we had atleast 8" and most of that was sleet. Weighed a ton. Plowed for about 14 hours and not one broken thing... nothing!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

I feel pretty good now that everything is done. That storm was a workout though for both me and the equipment. Everything worked awesome and I didn't damage or bump into anything, did several extra driveways other than my reg. clients and got some tips. Actually I broke 2 shovels (snow/sleat was heavy) Finally made some dough off the snow.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

It left me wanting real snow, not ice pellets. That crap started to freeze into a solid block and my plow would skid over the surface of it towards the end of my route. Like others, I didn't brake anything, but now I want alot more.


----------

